# Best Kayak for back rest



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I'm looking to start Kayak fishing. What is best Kayak for guy who needs a back rest in Kayak? Is that even an option?


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hobie, native or jacksons all have really nice seats.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks DUCK


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Dive1, That is one of the reasons I am looking at the Nucanoe Frontier or Pursuit. The seat sits a little higher and it swivels. Plus it has a transom you can attach a troll mtr. to if you wish.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks lsucole. I will look into one of those.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

lsucole, I like the Pursuit.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V has one of the most comfy looking seats on his Yak. PM him.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Love the seat on my Jackson Kraken. It's nice being able to set a drift, lean the seat back and put your feet up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

The feel free lure has a comfy looking seat, guess it depends how much you want to spend and if you don't mind paddling vs peddling


----------

